# Scope question



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I been looking at scopes and I have a question. What is the advantage to having a side focus?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

https://www.nikonimgsupport.com/ni/NI_article?articleNo=000003728&configured=1&lang=en_US


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> https://www.nikonimgsupport.com/ni/NI_article?articleNo=000003728&configured=1&lang=en_US


Thanks,, That was very useful information.


----------

